# Pantograph Engraver



## MG-42 (Jun 15, 2012)

I have a pantograph. I need to know where to buy the tooling and letters. Any ideas?


----------



## NevadaBlue (Jun 15, 2012)

I've seen them on ebay.


----------



## onecut jimmy (May 1, 2013)

MG-42 said:


> I have a pantograph. I need to know where to buy the tooling and letters. Any ideas?



I have a 3D Gorton panograph and the books for it including letters cutters etc. If you let me know your model and brand I will see if I can locate suppliers.


----------



## MG-42 (May 1, 2013)

I will get that info and post it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Tony Wells (May 1, 2013)

A few options here:

http://www.e-engraving.com/fonts/Characters_for_pantograph.htm


----------

